# Butlins rally.



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi folks. 
We hope you all got home safely from the rally. 
We are sorry the weather wasn`t as good as last year, but hope you all had a good time whatever you did.
Good to see some new faces.
Thanks for supporting us on our 2nd Butlins rally.
See you all again soon,

Sue and Ian.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Sue and Ian we had a loverly time apart from the snow :lol: have just spent 2 hours trying to get rid of it :lol: it was still clinging to the car & van after 156 miles :roll: see you both in September



Jacquie & John


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Thanks from us too. Kristian said it was the best ever ever ever ever weekend and he has already planned his visit next year. Hope Ian continues to improve.
Ian & Kristian


----------

